# first mead???



## Teaser (Aug 27, 2012)

My nieghbour keeps bees and as I said I would like to try a batch of mead has given me approx 1700g of set honey . Has anyone got any recipes? All I havr is a cjj berry one.


----------



## Teaser (Aug 27, 2012)

I think its rapeseed honey ;-)


----------



## Deezil (Aug 28, 2012)

From my understanding, "set" honey is just honey that has been filtered and put in a cool place to allow to crystallize yet its processed in a way that it ends up spreadable? Is this what you have?

In any case, honey is honey, and when warmed up and dilluted with a bit of water you should be able to get TA & SG readings and go from there.. Make sure you use adequate nutrients because honey is pretty much just a bunch of sugar as far as yeast is concerned


----------



## Teaser (Aug 28, 2012)

At the moment all I have is a general yeast and nutrient should I use a pacific yeast and nutrient?? And just have a cjj berry recipe to follow.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 28, 2012)

First you have to figure out what kind of mead you want to make, how much honey you have to make it with and that will tell you what kind of yeast to use. You should add some complete yeast nutrient, not just DAP, and keep it warm. Good luck, CC


----------



## saramc (Aug 28, 2012)

So you have have 5 of the 12oz/340gm jars of the honey? That would be ~3.75# of "set" honey. Might want to visit a great mead website: gotmead . . . do some reading there too. Just a thought. There is also a nice assortment of mead recipes here: http://hbd.org/brewery/library/beeslees.html


----------



## Teaser (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooh thanks will take a look


----------



## Teaser (Aug 28, 2012)

Have ordered a champagne yeast but cannot find any other nutrient other than DAP???


----------



## Teaser (Aug 30, 2012)

Mead bubbling away ;-)


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2012)

And now you wait, and wait, and wait. What recipe did you finally end up using?? Keep us updated. Arne.


----------



## Teaser (Aug 30, 2012)

I stuck with the cjj berry one tested pa today and it also smells and taste good lol had to try it. As you say now got to wait :-(


----------



## Arne (Aug 31, 2012)

Teaser said:


> I stuck with the cjj berry one tested pa today and it also smells and taste good lol had to try it. As you say now got to wait :-(


 

Ya gotta watch for them wine gremlins. They get to takin the wine outta your carboy and pretty soon there isn't anything left to bottle. LOL, been there. Arne.


----------



## Teaser (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol its hard having to wait !!!


----------



## Teaser (Aug 31, 2012)

Love the colour ;-)


----------



## saramc (Aug 31, 2012)

Would you post the recipe or a link to it here, please? Glad to hear you got it up and going. It is interesting how the taste changes as the ferment progresses. Champagne yeast is a good solid yeast. What was your starting S.G.?


----------



## Teaser (Sep 1, 2012)

I tested it and pa was 90 will post recipe when I get chance the honey I used was rapeseed and looked it up and found it said mead made from it had a buttery taste? Will see ;-)


----------



## Teaser (Sep 11, 2012)

Tested sg today its been fermenting for 12 days and Is at 1020 hope it don't get stuck!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Add some yeast nutrient now. I always add some at about 1.01 SG


----------



## Teaser (Sep 11, 2012)

Will do thanx


----------



## Teaser (Dec 10, 2012)

Well the.mead is nearly clear hopefully will get a taste at Christmas and store the rest :-D


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 16, 2012)

Teaser said:


> Well the.mead is nearly clear hopefully will get a taste at Christmas and store the rest :-D


Don't be surprised if it tastes hideous when you try it. Most meads that young do taste bloody horrible.

Give it 6 months ageing minimum and it's like drinking a different brew.

It'll be good to know how it's starting to taste then though. I've yet to try using OSR/canola honey. A lot of the bee keepers down here try to keep their hives well away from it as it's known to crystalise quickly, even while it's still in the comb and can be a bit of a bugger to extract (they sometimes have to cut it away from the base wax foundation sheet - then gently warm it to melt out the wax and then filter it gently - some places consider it "junk" honey because of that - I don't care, I'd still like to try it - given that the local farmers seem to plant so much of it now, for the "cash crop" value).


----------



## Teaser (Dec 17, 2012)

My neighbor keeps bees and it's rapeseed honey, so there's a bottle for him , I'm going to have a taste and will let you know and the rest I'm storing :-D


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 17, 2012)

Which would explain the almost white looking colour in the pic of the honey jars.

I'll be interested to hear how it turns out.....


----------

